
Shannon Terry Is Pissed Off, Threatens Lawsuit Against TechCrunch - veritas
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/13/shannon-terry-is-pissed-off-threatens-lawsuit-against-techcrunch/
======
rms
It seems like Arrington did defame Terry. As a commenter on the linked post
observed, the post in question seemed like nothing more than an attempt to
ruin a strategically timed business deal. It was unnecessary and
irresponsible.

I don't think Arrington had a financial motive behind this, but he knew
something interesting and wanted to cause trouble. Kind of like trolling.

